# Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C TracFone



## yanxs (Nov 23, 2013)

whats the difference between a Ship & NoShip firmware. i have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C TracFone, i semi-bricked the phone trying to unlock it so it doesnt boot, only download mode works. i'm on the hunt to find a full firmware to write to the phone but i'm seing 2 firmwares, one labeled ship and one labeled no ship. the question is what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Viper32 (Nov 29, 2013)

yanxs said:


> whats the difference between a Ship & NoShip firmware. i have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C TracFone, i semi-bricked the phone trying to unlock it so it doesnt boot, only download mode works. i'm on the hunt to find a full firmware to write to the phone but i'm seing 2 firmwares, one labeled ship and one labeled no ship. the question is what is the difference between the two?

Click to collapse



Use Kies to recover it... it works

Viper


----------



## sony732 (Feb 13, 2014)

*help, please!!!!*

I'm not really a newbie, but haven't really had an android in my hands for a while and EVERYTHING IS SO DIFFERENT!!!! I have a gs3 (sch-s968c) which is the galaxy s3 available from straight talk. I wanted to reserve power and take out all the bloatware, so I attempted to root it, using Odin. I tried it 7 times so far and it has not been successful. Now when I enter recovery mode I keep getting a screen that says:

odin mode
product name:sch-s968c
custom Binary download: yes (7 counts)
current binary: Custom
system status: official
qualcomm secureboot: enable

followed by: "firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in kies & try again"

Here's the issues: I did not ensure that I had the correct drivers and didn't have kies set up (new to kies). I can not find drivers for this exact model, and the computer is not recognizing my phone when it's plugged in (no opportunity to explore phone files)
Right now I have the sd card out (it came from a sorry explanation for a droid from straight talk (lg optimus, I think). I CAN STILL, HOWEVER, GET INTO DOWNLOAD MODE.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Dat_Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

*Quick Question*

Where are you finding these firmwares? i flashed the wrong rom on it and i lost service...


----------



## johneightyone (Feb 17, 2014)

Dat_Guy said:


> Where are you finding these firmwares? i flashed the wrong rom on it and i lost service...

Click to collapse



yes.. where please?


----------



## Bullhead00 (Feb 19, 2014)

johneightyone said:


> yes.. where please?

Click to collapse



I've lost service as well. I rooted using the Impactor method. Root was successful, I downloaded and successfully flashed the latest version of CWM Touch Recovery, then I flashed the newest version of BeanStalk ROM. The phone wouldn't get passed the "Select Language" section without bootlooping. So I pulled the battery, booted back into Recovery, wiped and re-installed my Nandroid backup. After I restored, my phone wouldn't receive service or data. Also, under About Device/Status, the network now says Unknown, Mobile network type says Unknown, Service state says Out of service, and my Phone number also says Unknown. How do I re-register my device back onto the Straight Talk network?? If I install CM 10.2 will that fix my issues? Or am I at the mercy of the Straight Talk Customer Service gurus? Is there anyway to manually program my device back onto the network?


----------



## johneightyone (Feb 19, 2014)

Bullhead00 said:


> I've lost service as well. I rooted using the Impactor method. Root was successful, I downloaded and successfully flashed the latest version of CWM Touch Recovery, then I flashed the newest version of BeanStalk ROM. The phone wouldn't get passed the "Select Language" section without bootlooping. So I pulled the battery, booted back into Recovery, wiped and re-installed my Nandroid backup. After I restored, my phone wouldn't receive service or data. Also, under About Device/Status, the network now says Unknown, Mobile network type says Unknown, Service state says Out of service, and my Phone number also says Unknown. How do I re-register my device back onto the Straight Talk network?? If I install CM 10.2 will that fix my issues? Or am I at the mercy of the Straight Talk Customer Service gurus? Is there anyway to manually program my device back onto the network?

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tracfone.straighttalk.stdatasettings


----------



## Bullhead00 (Feb 19, 2014)

johneightyone said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tracfone.straighttalk.stdatasettings

Click to collapse



This APP is asking for a SIM card to be inserted into a GSM phone. MY phone is the CDMA variant that doesn't use a SIM card. Is there any other way to get this phone registered onto the network? I guess I'm about to call Straight Talk to see what their tech support (if any) can figure out.


----------



## Bullhead00 (Feb 19, 2014)

If it helps any, My Network says Unknown, Service State says Out of service, Mobile network state says Disconnected, My phone number says Unknown, the MIN says Unknown, PRL version is set to 1, IP address is Unavailable, and under device it says Modified.


----------



## johneightyone (Feb 19, 2014)

Bullhead00 said:


> If it helps any, My Network says Unknown, Service State says Out of service, Mobile network state says Disconnected, My phone number says Unknown, the MIN says Unknown, PRL version is set to 1, IP address is Unavailable, and under device it says Modified.

Click to collapse



at home, i have the packet for the BYOP plan, and in it is a QR code for both GSM and another for CDMA versions.. This is supposed to take you to download an app that will up your settings for you. Guess the linked one above is for GSM only. When i get home, I will scan that and give you the latest link.

Good luck with Straight talk "support"..


----------



## Bullhead00 (Feb 19, 2014)

johneightyone said:


> at home, i have the packet for the BYOP plan, and in it is a QR code for both GSM and another for CDMA versions.. This is supposed to take you to download an app that will up your settings for you. Guess the linked one above is for GSM only. When i get home, I will scan that and give you the latest link.
> 
> Good luck with Straight talk "support"..

Click to collapse



That would be greatly appreciated! The Straight Talk support line was of no help at all. Basically just told me to get a new phone. I find it hard to believe that it's impossible to get the settings back to where they need to be. I appreciate your help!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## johneightyone (Feb 19, 2014)

Bullhead00 said:


> That would be greatly appreciated! The Straight Talk support line was of no help at all. Basically just told me to get a new phone. I find it hard to believe that it's impossible to get the settings back to where they need to be. I appreciate your help!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry, bad news... that QR code points to the app i already sent you.. so i guess that's not going to help.

I found this though..

http://apn-settings.com/straight-talk-apn-settings-configuration/

Might be worth trying to set your settings to that to see what happens.


I know when i flashed CM10.2 and CM11 on mine, the data settings worked without me having to change anything.. so that maybe something worth trying.


----------



## Bullhead00 (Feb 21, 2014)

No luck with anything. I believe my problem was flashing a native Verizon TW ROM, instead of just going the AOSP route. Maybe the kernel or the modem/radio conflicted with it somehow, kicking it completely off of the network. What is the PRL supposed to be? My PRL is set to "1". I'm thinking that could be the reason it can't see the network. 

Is there any way to either manually program the phone onto the network, or either reflash the stock kernel or radio?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mookie2014 (Mar 5, 2014)

Bullhead00 said:


> No luck with anything. I believe my problem was flashing a native Verizon TW ROM, instead of just going the AOSP route. Maybe the kernel or the modem/radio conflicted with it somehow, kicking it completely off of the network. What is the PRL supposed to be? My PRL is set to "1". I'm thinking that could be the reason it can't see the network.
> 
> Is there any way to either manually program the phone onto the network, or either reflash the stock kernel or radio?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



See if this link helps at all.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2557601&page=5
I think they were having the same thing.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchb315 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bullhead00 said:


> No luck with anything. I believe my problem was flashing a native Verizon TW ROM, instead of just going the AOSP route. Maybe the kernel or the modem/radio conflicted with it somehow, kicking it completely off of the network. What is the PRL supposed to be? My PRL is set to "1". I'm thinking that could be the reason it can't see the network.
> 
> Is there any way to either manually program the phone onto the network, or either reflash the stock kernel or radio?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hmm maybe dial which is the number to program phones  *228990 .but it could brick (not responsible if it does.)


----------



## esjames (Mar 16, 2014)

For what it's worth, check this out. It's possible CM is now ready for your device, but do not quote me on this.


http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/61149/


----------



## Dat_Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Help*



Bullhead00 said:


> I've lost service as well. I rooted using the Impactor method. Root was successful, I downloaded and successfully flashed the latest version of CWM Touch Recovery, then I flashed the newest version of BeanStalk ROM. The phone wouldn't get passed the "Select Language" section without bootlooping. So I pulled the battery, booted back into Recovery, wiped and re-installed my Nandroid backup. After I restored, my phone wouldn't receive service or data. Also, under About Device/Status, the network now says Unknown, Mobile network type says Unknown, Service state says Out of service, and my Phone number also says Unknown. How do I re-register my device back onto the Straight Talk network?? If I install CM 10.2 will that fix my issues? Or am I at the mercy of the Straight Talk Customer Service gurus? Is there anyway to manually program my device back onto the network?

Click to collapse



There isnt really a way to program the device manually...but might i make a suggestion? try resetting the phone. now that you have the nandroid restore done, try going ahead and doing a factory reset from the settings. Surprisingly it helped my issue.


----------



## kenny1974 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've ran into this problem myself. I tried restoring to a backup and installing different ROMs. The only thing that worked was to Odin back to stock ST and start fresh. I have the file if anyone needs it

Sent from my SCH-S968C using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarkin2015 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Debrick Image?*



kenny1974 said:


> I've ran into this problem myself. I tried restoring to a backup and installing different ROMs. The only thing that worked was to Odin back to stock ST and start fresh. I have the file if anyone needs it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can Someone do an adb shell and get me a debrick.img
su

and then 

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/debrick.img bs=4096 count=50000
or use ShabbyPenguins Unbrick-Creator.zip would have to google it wont let me post the link


----------



## kenny1974 (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is a link to my Odin file. Use this to return to stock sch-s968s.                    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51937481

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yanxs (Nov 23, 2013)

whats the difference between a Ship & NoShip firmware. i have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C TracFone, i semi-bricked the phone trying to unlock it so it doesnt boot, only download mode works. i'm on the hunt to find a full firmware to write to the phone but i'm seing 2 firmwares, one labeled ship and one labeled no ship. the question is what is the difference between the two?


----------



## amarkin2015 (Apr 25, 2014)

kenny1974 said:


> Here is a link to my Odin file. Use this to return to stock sch-s968s.                    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51937481
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hard Bricked cant get to download mode need the debrick.img so i can write to sdcard to boot
if someone could use terminal emulator or adb shell: su dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/Unbrick.img bs=4096 count=50000 or Download Unbrick-Creator.zip from Shabbypenguin dot com and flash it and get me this file pretty please


----------



## el_venga (Jun 21, 2014)

amarkin2015 said:


> Hard Bricked cant get to download mode need the debrick.img so i can write to sdcard to boot
> if someone could use terminal emulator or adb shell: su dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/Unbrick.img bs=4096 count=50000 or Download Unbrick-Creator.zip from Shabbypenguin dot com and flash it and get me this file pretty please

Click to collapse



i used the adb shell commands and i got a 195mb file. is that it? if so let me know to upload it.


----------



## krisp4423 (Sep 4, 2014)

*help kenny*



kenny1974 said:


> I've ran into this problem myself. I tried restoring to a backup and installing different ROMs. The only thing that worked was to Odin back to stock ST and start fresh. I have the file if anyone needs it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



do you still have the stock rom for st sch-s968 a friend screwed up phone bad and it is needed for her work

kris
[email protected]


----------



## spades2333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Calling all straight talk users i have full cracked the phone. Pm for info i still need help. But i got one unlocked s968c.


----------



## kenny1974 (Nov 27, 2014)

What do you mean "full cracked"?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

spades2333 said:


> Calling all straight talk users i have full cracked the phone. Pm for info i still need help. But i got one unlocked s968c.

Click to collapse



From everything I've found about unlocking this device it bricks the device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## LARROW (Feb 4, 2015)

spades2333 said:


> Calling all straight talk users i have full cracked the phone. Pm for info i still need help. But i got one unlocked s968c.

Click to collapse



any information on how you unlocked the s968c would be appreciated. Thanks

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Any information at all would be helpful for the s968c?

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

I know you can root with safe root install clockwork manager from play store choose recovery for the metropcs and use roms d2lte any of them work with a little modification i use a sim card out of mifi i got mms working.i would like to unlock this phone to pageplus.again any information would be appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2015)

LARROW said:


> any information on how you unlocked the s968c would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a straight talk sch-s968c then you need to be using the verizon recoveries, also, safe root would make the fourth rooting method I've discovered for this phone, if you could give me links to your method I would appreciate it, also, do you know if you have the H1 stock baseband or do you have the H2 stock baseband then you may have just found the first known method to root the H2. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## LARROW (Feb 4, 2015)

My root and recovery are the way i decided it in my early post.it works no problem safe root came from a earlier xda post and my baseband is the h1.....and the d2lte roms work as well.i well see if i can find the xda post or with a email address i my be able to send them to you.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 5, 2015)

LARROW said:


> My root and recovery are the way i decided it in my early post.it works no problem safe root came from a earlier xda post and my baseband is the h1.....and the d2lte roms work as well.i well see if i can find the xda post or with a email address i my be able to send them to you.

Click to collapse



Thanks but there isn't much about this device I don't already know. I'm one of the main people on the hunt for everything for this device.  I'm actually working on a ROM without using a SIM, if you'll look all around the web you'll see me under this username and also droidriven, and Droidriven, seriously if you look you'll see me everywhere about this device, thanks though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## LARROW (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks with all your knowledge mybe you can lead me to a for sure way to unlock this phone and take out any guess work.again any information will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2015)

LARROW said:


> Thanks with all your knowledge mybe you can lead me to a for sure way to unlock this phone and take out any guess work.again any information will be very much appreciated.

Click to collapse



I haven't unlocked my device or even thought about it because I have no need to do so. If there is a way it will be here in a post somewhere or in another android sites forums.

Dripped from the Tap of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## kenny1974 (Feb 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I haven't unlocked my device or even thought about it because I have no need to do so. If there is a way it will be here in a post somewhere or in another android sites forums.
> 
> Dripped from the Tap of my Liquidsmooth S3.

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, an attempt to unlock will result in a hard brick on the SCH-S968C

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2015)

kenny1974 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, an attempt to unlock will result in a hard brick on the SCH-S968C
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Yeah, from everything I've seen and read it does, but I mentioned this to a dev I know at AA51 and he said that was the first he had ever heard of that so that kinda puts me on the fence until I find something more conclusive. I don't know of a way to do it.

Dripped from the Tap of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## Mookie2014 (Feb 12, 2015)

kenny1974 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, an attempt to unlock will result in a hard brick on the SCH-S968C
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



I can assure you, from first hand knowledge, if you try to unlock it, it will hard brick and have to be sent off for JTAG repair.


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 13, 2015)

*bricked phone*

having hard time finding files to fix my sch s968c. if anyone has them or knows where i can download please do tell.

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 13, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> having hard time finding files to fix my sch s968c. if anyone has them or knows where i can download please do tell.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



What do you need?
If you need the stock firmware, it can be found at Sammobile.com, you'll have to create a free account, then when you get to the download page select regular download.
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/35267/S968CUDUAMH1_S968CTFNAMH1_TFN/

It can also be found here if it is still active.
http://www.sdboyd56.com/s968c/H1baseband.html

Then do a Google search for the newest version of "USB drivers for Samsung phones" that you can find and install them on PC.

Then download and install Odin 3.10.7 from this link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2711451

Save the stock firmware(it will be a .tar.md5 file) in a place on your PC where you can easily find it.

Enable usb debugging mode in system settings>developer options, if you dont have those options then go to system settings>about phone>build number and tap it quickly seven times and it will enable developer options, go back to system settings>developer options>usb debugging and turn it on, charge device to full, when full, press and hold volume down+home+power, when you see the caution screen press up to go to download mode.

Open Odin,  connect device using stock USB cable, if recognized you'll see a blue or yellow comm# box in Odin and it will say <added> in the dialogue box. 

Click the AP button and browse to where you placed the stock tar, select it and it will go back to Odin screen, click start.

It will flash and if successful you will get a green pass and it will reboot, it will be slow at first, when it finally boots, sign back into Google and finish setup and when it boots to system you're good to go.

If you have trouble getting recognized, try different USB ports, verify drivers have installed and PC has been restarted, if you have Samsung kies installed, make sure it is fully closed and not running in background, verify it is a stock cable or one with the same configuration. If you have trouble flashing in Odin, verify the tar file is complete by checking the md5 sum of your downloaded file and comparing it to the md5.sum of the file at where you downloaded, if they don't match then your file is no good and you'll need to try downloading again and verifying it's md5, when you've got a match try flashing again.

If you are on custom ROMs which files do you need?


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you the stock ones were perfect! !


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 14, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> Thank you the stock ones were perfect! !

Click to collapse



Which custom roms will work with this phone? I don't want to mess it up with something that doesn't work. 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> Which custom roms will work with this phone? I don't want to mess it up with something that doesn't work.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All of the d2vzw and d2lte and d2ltevzw recoveries and ROMs will work. A lot of the Kit Kat ROMs and all the lollipop ROMs require a SIM to get cell service and mobile data, they won't work without it.

Its kind of complicated to get everything working without issues.

There are some older kit Kat d2vzw ROMs from last year that don't require the SIM, you'll have to look around and try a few to find one, I can't remember which ones they were, I'm using ROMs with SIM. Some of the non SIM ROMs are mentioned in the "how to root straight talk SCH-S968C" thread here at XDA, you'll have to go through the pages starting from the tail end to find reference of which ROMs they are.


----------



## yanxs (Nov 23, 2013)

whats the difference between a Ship & NoShip firmware. i have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C TracFone, i semi-bricked the phone trying to unlock it so it doesnt boot, only download mode works. i'm on the hunt to find a full firmware to write to the phone but i'm seing 2 firmwares, one labeled ship and one labeled no ship. the question is what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> Which custom roms will work with this phone? I don't want to mess it up with something that doesn't work.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you ever find a ROM that doesn't require a SIM? If not I've got a good Liquidsmooth 4.4.4 ROM and themed Gapps to go with it uploaded to my Copy account, I can give you links to download them if you want.


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks yes

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok yes am rooted. Stock recovery because when I install twrp or cyanogenmod  Odin puts in wrong place. Then when I boot into them it says I have no operating system.  Both of them said same thing. Idk what to do about it. Much obliged for any help you can give. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> Ok yes am rooted. Stock recovery because when I install twrp or cyanogenmod  Odin puts in wrong place. Then when I boot into them it says I have no operating system.  Both of them said same thing. Idk what to do about it. Much obliged for any help you can give.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What file type do you have and what are you flashing it with?


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 23, 2015)

I have twrp 2.8.7.0 flashing with Odin 3.10.0. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> I have twrp 2.8.7.0 flashing with Odin 3.10.0.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, what file type is it? .img ? .tar? .zip?


----------



## iamwaynes (Sep 24, 2015)

Tar

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

Can I use digitizer from stalk s3 on another stalk phone?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2015)

iamwaynes said:


> Tar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, only S3 digitizer works.

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




iamwaynes said:


> Tar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a recovery in .IMG format and then use EZ recovery for VZW or Flashify from playstore, you can flash it straight from the device, the recovery must be a d2vzw .IMG, I suggest CWM touch 6.0.5.1 for d2vzw .IMG, flash with EZ recovery, then get the d2tfnvzw TWRP .zip and flash that through CWM then go to advanced options in CWM and select the reboot recovery option, that will boot you to TWRP recovery, make your stock nandroid and you're good to go and can start flashing the d2vzw and d2lte custom ROMs.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




iamwaynes said:


> Tar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this recovery
https://copy.com/6uxtqba0qEHlkkGw

Flash it with this
https://copy.com/N1uUF4bYMQsbqY3j

Flash this recovery.zip in the CWM that you install with EZ recovery and you'll have TWRP, its a better recovery than CWM
https://plus.google.com/+DonaldHoskins/posts/FLdc2CkSHRu

Install the EZ recovery app, place the recovery.img in a folder you can easily find on your device, place the TWRP.zip on your extsd card, open EZ recovery, go one page to the right, select "custom" option then tap the grey three dot button and browse to where you put the recovery and select it, when back in the EZ recovery screen tap the "flash" button then tap "reboot recovery", this will boot you to recovery, when you get to recovery select " install zip" then select "install zip from sdcard1" go to where you put TWRP.zip on extsd and flash the zip, after flashing go back to main menu in recovery and select the "advanced" option, then select the "reboot recovery" option, this will boot you into TWRP and then you'll have TWRP instead of CWM, make your stock nandroid in TWRP and then reboot to system, then you're ready to start flashing custom ROMs.


----------



## Youngman1982 (May 19, 2016)

I installed the trwp recovery  and rooted on galaxy s3 s968c straight talk and works fine but the main thing is need to unlock the gsm for other carrier to use no luck so I am looking custom rom for it please need your help XDA team.


----------



## srogers99 (Oct 5, 2016)

*debrick image for Galaxy S3 SCH-S968c TracFone*



el_venga said:


> i used the adb shell commands and i got a 195mb file. is that it? if so let me know to upload it.

Click to collapse



Do you still have the debrick image? If so, can you provide a link/upload for me to access? I would like to try this method before resorting to a jtag kit. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 5, 2016)

srogers99 said:


> Do you still have the debrick image? If so, can you provide a link/upload for me to access? I would like to try this method before resorting to a jtag kit. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here ya go

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24499762636005553

I have or can get anything you need for this device, just let me know if you ever need anything.

If the link isn't working let me know.


----------



## enzyne (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm also having issues with this but my device is in qdload mode when I plug it into my computer. I assume this is the same as a hard brick. I need the debrick image to put on the SD card. I tried to flash the NE1 modem not realizing that this device is on 4.1.2 any suggestions on how to procede?


----------



## Brittanyporter (Dec 11, 2017)

U need a microsd card 16GB or bigger with adapter...
Use this program

dropbox.com/s/w55pshc23nit7om/win32-disk-imager-0-7-en-win.zip?dl=0 

And write with this image

dropbox.com/s/je8zrjxlzu3b9wn/Unbrick.img?dl=0 

Put microsd card into phone, pull battery out, put battery back in, pull it out once more and put back in u should see a flash from the camera if u don't it's ohk, attempt to turn the phone on anyway... u should be in bootloader, and then use Odin to flash this file.

dropbox.com/s/4p4yxtqegksq1t1/COMBINATION_S968CUDUAMH1_S968CTFNAMH1_1304014_REV09_user_low_ship.tar.md5?dl=0

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

If u have a Linux live cd or installed u can use this program to run 

drive.google.com/file/d/1d14C7gNy3zDTwrTYsYxwB-rfruO3MvP1/view?usp=sharing


----------

